# Tunnel Job



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

2" Cast Iron collapsed under house. Was the drain for the washing machine and kitchen sink. After laying around in sewage all day I found where the break was. Got to go back today and figure out how I'm going to reroute this mess.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Same job. Homeowner or hack/handyman installed a water closest and lavatory on this 3" PVC. Then ran it around the outside of the house and tied it into the riser on the 6" clay cleanout. Oh yea, they installed a 1" PVC Vent pipe through the roof


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Yikes!!!!

Where's your rain gear?

Hopefully there is something more solid than mud under those bottle jacks.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

How are you at math?

How many 1" vents will it take to match the cross sectional of a 3" drain?:jester:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Same job. 4" Clay sewer outside is failing. Line has roots galore in it. Cut out collapsed section and tied it back temporarily. Gonna run camera down it today to see if they need new sewer or if I can cleaning it out.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Yikes!!!!
> 
> Where's your rain gear?
> 
> Hopefully there is something more solid than mud under those bottle jacks.



Yea bio-hazard suit would have worked well. I used high tech tarps...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Will said:


> Same job. 4" Clay sewer outside is failing. Line has roots galore in it. Cut out collapsed section and tied it back temporarily. Gonna run camera down it today to see if they need new sewer or if I can cleaning it out.


 So it's a 4" cross sectional you have to match with 1" vents?

I'm just kidding, btw.

What do you use to cut the clay?

I've had pretty good luck with a snap cutter or a grinder with a diamond blade.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a grinder to cut clay. Use a turbo rim diamond blade. I use a grinder on cast iron too, just use a metal blade not the diamond blade.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Will said:


> Yea bio-hazard suit would have worked well. I used high tech tarps...


We used to just wear a t-shirt, swim shorts and rubber boots in the tunnels we do down here. We started using chest waders now since the ground seems to be a lot more soupy down here lately. We had one a few months ago under some apartments that we had to line with plywood or you would sink to your belly in slop.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> I use a grinder on cast iron too, just use a metal blade not the diamond blade.


You should try the diamond blade out... :thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> So it's a 4" cross sectional you have to match with 1" vents?
> 
> I'm just kidding, btw.
> 
> ...


16.00064 for 4"

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

You raising the floors with the jacks? Had the supports settled out ?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> You should try the diamond blade out... :thumbup:


I never take the diamond blade off my grinder unless I'm replacing it with a new diamond blade.:thumbsup:






Paul


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

same job, replacing failing section of 4" clay sewer.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

tying in 2" drain from Kitchen sink and washing machine. Old 2" cast iron was collapsed in a un-accessible location( even for me and I weight 175lbs). Re-routed drain and tied into sewer outside of the foundation.


----------

